# The So Called "Hoarders" Home - December 2013 - Pic Heavy



## mockingbird (Dec 21, 2013)

*First of all wishing everyone on DP a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!!*

The commonly named hoarders home,has had its fair share of publicity since its first finding, I was passing the area and fancied a nose around, a lot has changed since its first finding which seems to happen far to often with sites such as this, but to be honest I was expecting a more horrific state but turned out rather pleasant and enjoyable!

Of course the cars are not included in this report due to rules, but dont let that put you off the house itself is rather pleasing despite its untidy living room and kitchen...and bedrooms.
The house consists of a casual two up two down affair, an yet I could not find the bathroom...maybe I missed it between the floor and the clutter. The living room drove my patience to no end the place is certainly hard to photograph with lack of light and no room whatsoever for a tripod, yet I prevailed and even though items are everywhere it leaves you with a lack of photographic material to shoot which has not really been seen yet, so apologies in advance. The kitchen needs a good clean and yet again a lot like the living room you are found with tonnes of items and bags to clamber over to photograph anything, I then headed back into the living room to uncover the "hidden" door well its not hidden at all really, but in very poor light its hidden so upstairs I went to uncover the bedrooms and yep its like downstairs just with more light, same problem persists despite uncovering different items you are limited to photographic opportunities and the bed is certainly no place to rest your head but all in all I liked the place and its quirky-ness. 

I did speak to a local about the place before I set off to snap up its derelict and decaying delights, an she informed me the family kept going back to collect things and placed items in bags yet the home had been damaged day after day with things stolen and wrecked, this goes for his prized motors so the family in the end decided to leave it _(could explain the mess inside/outside the home/hoarders name)_ the family could not save it all in time before items ended up destroyed or stolen, mindless idiots was her words im sure we have others we would call them. 

So here is my take on the *"Hoarders house"* when in fact a hoarder he may not have been, but lets not rule out that conclusion...

*(No external shot to add im afraid enjoy the sign instead)*




IMGP3854 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3828 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3816 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3737 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3744 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3740 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3748 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3758 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3749 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3759 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3762 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3769 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3782 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3801 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3772 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3789 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3790 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3810 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3785 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3805 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3809 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice report!!
I've been here so many times in the last 5/7 years or so living 10 mins away. In fact, I pass this place very very frequently. And it seems to change all the time. I remember when there were items in the house and around the area that were certainly of some value, especially car parts, unfortunately they seem to disappear over time from mindless scummy thieves! We nearly got arrested by the fuzz on our 4th visit (2 years ago) during the heightened time of crime watch over this area. The cottage next to the pub keeps a beady eye out on the place........ Not only that though, so does the busy traffic outside of it.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 21, 2013)

Its a real shame compared to many reports over the last few years, I know local yobs would of found it and caused damage, but sometimes places like this back then dont need the public advertisement, I guess this is what happens eventually and no one can really stop it, but needless to say its still a lovely explore and one I really enjoyed!
That cottage certainly has its curtains twitching a lot, but the pub close by is certainly needed after a few hours around the site 

Thanks for the feedback Catmandoo


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 21, 2013)

Great report and photos, love to be able to do window shots like that, (I always get too much glair)


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 22, 2013)

Great report! The fifth photo up of the little jar on the windowsill is lovely...looks like rows of herbs or something are still growing in the garden?!!


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2013)

Really nice. Thank you.

And people wonder why there's a no car photos rule here...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 22, 2013)

Love the first shot. TBH it would help your defence if you are being recorded. They can see you go in, take photos and leave! Easy


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 22, 2013)

cunningplan said:


> Great report and photos, love to be able to do window shots like that, (I always get too much glair)



Double ditto  Love the old mefenamic acid capsules shots. Fabulous report as always


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 22, 2013)

Really enjoyed your take on this place. There is a feeling thats is not easy to describe when you find things like clothes still hanging up in wardrobes and cards and letters left lying around, it just makes it more real to me somehow. This is an amzing place.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 22, 2013)

Great shots and report . Enjoyed reading your intro. I thought this place ranked as one of the most filthy places yet I still dread to think what fungal spores we must of breathed in haha


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 22, 2013)

Excellent photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Another great report !
Fab pics 
Thanks. .


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 22, 2013)

Whoa beautiful photos! Great report, cheers for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Shame its a bit repetitive to other reports spread across the web, but you can only work with whats in front of you I guess, thanks all the same everyone!  always appreciated!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 23, 2013)

mockingbird said:


> Shame its a bit repetitive to other reports spread across the web, but you can only work with whats in front of you I guess, thanks all the same everyone!  always appreciated!



I hope this is tongue in cheek??? your reports and photos are nearly always the best and different (Not everyone like Infraredd's photos but I love these as well) 
Keep them coming as I'm always looking forward to them.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 23, 2013)

No not meant to be tongue in cheek, just many other peoples shots of this place are very similar to what I snapped up, as I said in the report lack of things to really photograph, without moving stuff around and being all technical with it, (most stuff was already positioned in photo opportunity places) but despite that its hard to show a different take on the place, without being repetitive, cheers mate kind words


----------



## st33ly (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice report! Did you see any CCTV camera's about? I don't remember seeing any when I last went and that was whilst the sign was there.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 23, 2013)

Steely..... Now that would compromise the security of this place asking questions like that ...... of course there is! 
Why else would they put signs up like that?


----------



## Pilot (Dec 26, 2013)

A lifetime of memories - what a wonderful place! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## tomcharcoal (Jan 10, 2014)

I've never seen telephones that badly nicotine stained before
Great pics thank you


----------

